# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Видосики

## June

Раньше по дороге на работу я читал книжки и дописывал программы. Сейчас всё чаще смотрю скачанные с youtube видосики. Просеивая тонны песка, иногда натыкаюсь на крупицы золота.

Последнее время на форуме доминировала тема шизофрении. Было всё, от простыней бессвязного психотического бреда до довольно яркого описания слуховых и зрительных галлюцинаций, от которого прям мурашки по коже. Решил накачать чего-нибудь по теме.

Понравилась короткая лекция профессора Савельева, повествующая об одном довольно занятном исследовании. Конечно, я обратил внимание на то, что профессор не видит разницы между шизоидами и шизофрениками, хотя даже я, необразованный, о ней знаю. Не понимаю, на каком основании он поставил диагноз “шизоид” Андреасу Любицу. Но всё же это одна из наиболее ярких и непротиворечивых лекций по теме из того, что я видел.

----------


## June

Ещё одно неплохое видео о шизофрении. Не такое тёплое, ламповое, с коньячком, как у Савельева, но достаточно информативное.

----------


## Wasted

Спасибушки, тема интересная. Вот ещё лекция из Стэнфорда

https://youtu.be/JW8tTy4mKHk

----------


## Wasted

> Раньше по дороге на работу я читал книжки и дописывал программы. Сейчас всё чаще смотрю скачанные с youtube видосики. Просеивая тонны песка, иногда натыкаюсь на крупицы золота.
> 
> Последнее время на форуме доминировала тема шизофрении. Было всё, от простыней бессвязного психотического бреда до довольно яркого описания слуховых и зрительных галлюцинаций, от которого прям мурашки по коже. Решил накачать чего-нибудь по теме.
> 
> Понравилась короткая лекция профессора Савельева, повествующая об одном довольно занятном исследовании. Конечно, я обратил внимание на то, что профессор не видит разницы между шизоидами и шизофрениками, хотя даже я, необразованный, о ней знаю. Не понимаю, на каком основании он поставил диагноз “шизоид” Андреасу Любицу. Но всё же это одна из наиболее ярких и непротиворечивых лекций по теме из того, что я видел.


 
Бред непризнанного гения. Денег ему шизофреники не дают, ага))))))))))))

----------


## Wasted

А вот второй по делу и крайне интересен!

----------


## June

> Бред непризнанного гения. Денег ему шизофреники не дают, ага))))))))))))


 Я думаю, денег не дают, потому что непонятно, как на этом заработать. Если бы исследование позволило выпустить новое лекарство и озолотиться на его продаже, денег бы дали. Само исследование выглядит корректным. Я встречал в интернетах отчёт другой группы учёных, исследовавших конкременты эпифиза. У шизофреника их действительно не было, в отличие от здоровых людей.

----------


## Wasted

Исследовали на живых или умерших? Это важно)
Ну значит ещё одна группа шарлатанов. Да за такое открытие Нобелевскую дали бы.

----------


## June

> Исследовали на живых или умерших? Это важно)


 На умерших. _Ознакомьтесь_, если интересно. Они исследовали мозговой песок у обычных людей, погибших от инсульта. Шизофреник им попался только один. Вот их вывод: в эпифизе больного шизофренией мозговой песок отсутствовал, что подтверждает данные исследований других авторов, выполненных на больных этой группы.

_Вот_зарубежное_сравнительное_исследование_ размеров эпифизов людей с разными заболеваниями психики и контрольной группы, заболеваний не имеющей. У шизофреников эпифиз самый маленький. Исследование проводилось на живых людях с помощью МРТ. Когда мне делали МРТ слюнной железы, мне говорили, что камни они не видят, для этого нужно делать КТ или рентген. Видимо поэтому количество песка они оценить не могли.

_Тут_пишут_ о 23-летнем пациенте, обратившимся в клинику с симптомами шизофрении. На МРТ у него обнаружили кисту в эпифизе, после её удаления через три месяца человек полностью восстановился, без лекарств.

_Тут_ авторы ссылаются на три источника [6, 8,  10], сообщающих об уменьшенном количестве мозгового песка у больных шизофренией.

Тут, конечно, непонятно, где причина, а где следствие. Изменения в эпифизе могли произойти из-за шизофрении, а могли стать причиной шизофрении. Также на работу эпифиза мог повлиять приём антипсихотических препаратов.

Посмотрел лекцию Сапольски. Он слово в слово повторил версию генетической предрасположенности, потому что у близнеца шизофреника вероятность заболеть 50%, а у человека с улицы она в районе 1%. Вот забывают сторонники этой версии, что у близнецов не только гены схожие, у них и воспитание было, скорее всего, одинаковое (вспоминаем шизофреногенную мать), и питание, как до рождения, так и после, было очнь похожим. Питание могло повлиять и на формирование желез внутренней секреции, и на доступность строительных материалов, необходимых для выработки нейромедиаторов и для их обратного захвата.

Удивило описание отказа от теории шизофреногенного воспитания после появления антипсихотических препаратов. Нейромедиаторы не текут из постоянно открытого краника. Он открывается когда надо и закрывается, когда надо. Увидел опасность, сразу выделяется нейромедиатор, мобилизующий все ресурсы организма – учащается сердцебиение, дыхание и т.д.. Опасность пропала, происходит обратный захват того, что больше не нужно и даже вредно. Химия мозга зависит не только от мозга, но и от окружающей среды. У людей с шизофреногенными родителями одни нейромедиаторы могли вырабатываться чаще, другие реже из-за нездоровой обстановки в семье. А железа, которая не востребована, может уменьшиться в размерах.

----------


## Wasted

Оставлю пока про исследования.
Вы вообще понимаете, что такое нейромедиаторы и как этот механизм работает????
Какой краник, какая ситуация в семье, какая ЖЕЛЕЗА вообще???????????!

----------


## June

> Вы вообще понимаете, что такое нейромедиаторы и как этот механизм работает????
> Какой краник, какая ситуация в семье, какая ЖЕЛЕЗА вообще???????????!


 Немножко) Эпифиз, о котором шла речь в исследованиях, это железа, пинеальная. Вырабатываемый эпифизом серотонин, из которого потом делается мелатонин, является нейромедиатором. Недостатком или избытком нейромедиаторов объясняют некоторые проблемы психики, такие как депрессия или навязчивые мысли.

----------


## Wasted

Нейромедиатор — это вещество-передатчик взаимодействия между нейронами, выделяется в синаптическую щель и очень быстро инактивируется (разрушение, прямой и обратный захват), потому ни о каком постоянно открытом кранике говорить не приходится. Когда вы видите эти строки, читаете их, думаете над ответом — это все благодаря нейромедиаторам. А что вы писали насчёт увидел опасность и исчезла опасность — это про гормоны)
Нейромедиаторы не могут вырабатываться чаще или реже, их может быть лишь больше или меньше. Чем бы вы ни питались, у вас все равно будут секретироваться все типы н-м, иначе мозг просто не мог бы работать)
Отношения в семье в первую очередь влияют на создание нейронных связей, которые есть наша память, характер либо личность в целом)
Избыток или недостаток же нейромедиаторов уже биохимическое расстройство, причину которого до сих пор исследуют. 

Теперь можно и про эпифиз поразмышлять)

----------


## microbe

Спорим что нейромедиаторы и их магистрали аксоны и дендриды не есть истина? Я не хочу приводить Павлова, Бехтерева, Демихова, Пенроуза и т.п. Просто AI не туда следует, ибо машинное обучение со средоточено на определённом контексте. Ну может смогут в будущем при помощи big data. С другой стороны всё ха-ха!!!

----------


## microbe

Что такое интерференция? Ну допустим дифракция это скрытие реальности бытия, вопрос зачем?

----------


## Wasted

> Спорим что нейромедиаторы и их магистрали аксоны и дендриды не есть истина? Я не хочу приводить Павлова, Бехтерева, Демихова, Пенроуза и т.п. Просто AI не туда следует, ибо машинное обучение со средоточено на определённом контексте. Ну может смогут в будущем при помощи big data. С другой стороны всё ха-ха!!!


 
Это объективная реальность. Что тогда считать истиной, как не её?

ИИ пока находится в зачаточном условно-рефлекторном состоянии, на теперешнем уровне big data ему не поможет, нужен качественный переход.

----------


## Wasted

> Что такое интерференция? Ну допустим дифракция это скрытие реальности бытия, вопрос зачем?


 Потому что принцип неопределенности Гейзенберга!

----------


## June

Зацепил меня ролик про Робина Уильямса.

----------


## Wasted

Да, я тоже вчера смотрел. Очень душещипательно.

----------


## June

Посмотрел расследование некоего Аркадия Мамонтова под названием "Пальмовые берега". У него несколько серий продолжения. Грустно, но закономерно. Когда я в детстве приезжал на дачу, в километре от дома была ферма, пастухи гоняли коров по полям и лесам. Сейчас от фермы даже каркаса почти не осталось.

----------


## June

Хорошо Омар Хайям прошёлся по институту монархии. Люди работали 12 лет вдали от дома, а самодержец даже не позаботился об их безопасности.

----------


## June

На ютубе есть канал доктора Евдокименко. Толковый дядька, даже мой тест на знание лактазной недостаточности прошёл. Кое-какая информация из его роликов оказалась полезной.

Если интересно, вот ссылка:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmy...sC7XD-z6QIQpzw

----------


## June

Посмотрел в дороге новый фильм Дудя про ВИЧ. Заразиться может любой. Инфа, которую слышу от здешних “знатоков” реже: риск заразиться многократно выше у представителей групп риска, к которым относятся уголовники, наркоманы, педерасты и люди, занимающиеся сексом без презерватива с непроверенными партнёрами. Мои наблюдения не противоречат рассказанному в фильме - здешний употреблявший наркотики любитель уголовных словечек является носителем болезни.

Рекомендую.

----------


## June

Я слушал фильм Дудя в дороге, почти не глядя в смартфон. Одна из историй, которые меня тронули – героиновая наркоманка, больная СПИДом, которая рассказала, что получила экстаз от клубники с мороженым. Я подумал, после фильма многие захотят именно её чем-нибудь эдаким порадовать. Потом пересмотрел некоторые фрагменты на компе и узнал, что через 17 дней после съёмок женщина умерла. Написали об этом ровно за 17 минут до конца ролика. Случайно так получилось или профессионализм монтажа, не знаю. Думаю, второе.

----------


## Unity

А _носителем Чего_ являетесь сами Вы, мистер *June*?.. 
Острот интеллекта, тонкого сарказма, чистых гуманизма и филантропии?

----------


## Irjdjjd



----------


## June

Понравилось, хотя ничего сильно нового не узнал. Наверное, просто люди приятные)

----------


## Wasted

> Понравилось, хотя ничего сильно нового не узнал. Наверное, просто люди приятные)


 
А что нового в этом можно узнать? Конечно, мы рабы своего мозга, что за новость?

----------


## June

> Конечно, мы рабы своего мозга


 Спич не об этом. Можно послушать рассуждения о механизме действия упомянутых в прошлом видео наркотиков и проблемах, возникающих в результате их приёма, активную прокрастинацию, недостатки веществ, воздействующих на химию мозга и многое другое.

----------


## June

Там в районе 40:50 начинается рассказ про сон, про который тут недавно в дневниках зашла речь.

----------


## Ваня :)

Забавно, что об этом говорят, как о законченном факте... А я первый раз услышал...

А если снов не видишь (когда таблетки принимаешь) фазы сна остаются такими же или продолжительность циклов меняется? 8\

Но я хотел спросить о другом.

June. Ты говорил, что некий тип людей нельзя называть ватниками. Однако же геи немного выше здесь были названы... так как были названы... Не наблюдается ли здесь некое подобие двойных стандартов? Обьясните, пожалуйста...!  :Smile:

----------


## June

> А если снов не видишь (когда таблетки принимаешь) фазы сна остаются такими же или продолжительность циклов меняется?


 Не знаю, ни разу не слышал об этом, но из общих соображений – вполне возможно, что меняется. Хорошо бы снять энцефалограмму и проверить.




> June. Ты говорил, что некий тип людей нельзя называть ватниками. Однако же геи немного выше здесь были названы... так как были названы... Не наблюдается ли здесь некое подобие двойных стандартов? Обьясните, пожалуйста...!


 Не помню, в каком контексте я это говорил. Если в ответ на утверждение “все жители такой-то страны ватники” то да, я считаю такое утверждение некорректным, потому что жители страны разные. Если бы я употребил термин “Гейропа” я бы тоже был неправ, потому что не все жители Европы геи. Назвать конкретного гея геем я считаю корректным. Кстати, немного выше было употреблено немного другое слово) Хотя снявшегося в ролике Антона Красовского я считаю геем и не считаю пидарасом.

----------


## Ваня :)

Неее... Я ж потому и спрашиваю, что бьіло употреблено "другое слово"...!

Я тогда обьяснял, что имею в виду, что слово "ватник" емкое... Описьівает мьішление и поведение... Что его заменить чем-то коротким нельзя... Что ватники и тут и там есть. Тьі опонировал, что єто грубое слово, что оно клеймит. По крайней мере, я так єто понял.

И вот прочитав пост о фильме про ВИЧ, стало интиресно, как определяется грубость слов? Если "ватник" - єто грубо и его употреблять нельзя, а "другое слово", говоря про геев, можно...?

 :Smile:

----------


## June

> Что ватники и тут и там есть. Тьі опонировал, что єто грубое слово, что оно клеймит. По крайней мере, я так єто понял.


 Ты не совсем меня понял. Да, это слово клеймит, но не все здесь такие, и я считаю неправильным клеймить тех, кто этого не заслуживает. Я против обобщений.




> Если "ватник" - єто грубо и его употреблять нельзя, а "другое слово", говоря про геев, можно...?


 Есть три варианта: гей, педераст и пидарас. Касательно первых двух: Наверное, тут как в расстройствах личности: термин “Истерическое” заменили термином “Гистрионное”, потому что первый вариант стал стигматизирующим, а второй на тот момент никто кроме специалистов не знал. По тем же причинам термин “Педераст” стали заменять термином “Гей”, хотя его уже все знают и поэтому на сегодняшний день я большой разницы между ними не вижу. Термин же “Пидарас” используется для обозначения просто плохого человека, например берущего взятки ГАИшника, и этот термин я не употреблял, кроме как в контексте “Антон Красовский, по моему мнению, не является пидарасом, но является геем”.

----------


## Wasted

> Ты не совсем меня понял. Да, это слово клеймит, но не все здесь такие, и я считаю неправильным клеймить тех, кто этого не заслуживает. Я против обобщений.
> 
> 
> 
> Есть три варианта: гей, педераст и пидарас. Касательно первых двух: Наверное, тут как в расстройствах личности: термин “Истерическое” заменили термином “Гистрионное”, потому что первый вариант стал стигматизирующим, а второй на тот момент никто кроме специалистов не знал. По тем же причинам термин “Педераст” стали заменять термином “Гей”, хотя его уже все знают и поэтому на сегодняшний день я большой разницы между ними не вижу. Термин же “Пидарас” используется для обозначения просто плохого человека, например берущего взятки ГАИшника, и этот термин я не употреблял, кроме как в контексте “Антон Красовский, по моему мнению, не является пидарасом, но является геем”.


 У меня на этот счёт более изощрённая классификация: пидАр через а — это плохой человек по жизни, редиска и чмо, а пидОр через о — синоним слова гей, по крайней мере один знакомый по ЖЖ гей не стеснялся так себя называть.

----------


## Ваня :)

Я тогда говорил, что и не обобщаю. Имею просто в виду конкретную группу людей. Ну да ладно.

Хотя, так и не понял... Можно слово "ватник" употреблять?  :Smile: 

Я тут открьітие сделал. Искал вульгаризм ли єто "другое слово". Первьім делом открьіл Википедию. Я так всегда с нее начинаю. И оказьівается, єто совсем и не то, чем принято считать. Хотя нужно смотреть на источники, конечно.

----------


## June

Хорошее видео на тему защиты от коронавируса.

----------


## June

Сейчас во многих странах проблема: не хватает масок даже для врачей. При этом речь идёт о масках, которые защищают скорее от распространения (при чихании сопли не так далеко разлетаются) и малоэффективны для защиты от заражения. Они неплотно прилегают к лицу, большая часть воздуха проходит в щели между маской и кожей. Некоторые ещё и бороду сбрить ленятся. Плюс через такую маску трудно дышать, потому что площадь фильтрующего слоя маленькая, соответственно сопротивление вдоху большое. Плюс она намокает от влаги в выдыхаемом воздухе. В этой связи хочу напомнить, как выглядит фильтр, который действительно способен эффективно защитить от заражения. Особенно его нижний противоаэрозольный слой.

----------


## Unity



----------


## Unity



----------


## June

В этом видео про Избегающее Расстройство Личности затронута, на мой взгляд, довольно важная тема. Людям, которых пугает социальная активность, иногда советуют делать именно то, что их пугает. Перебороть свой страх. Почувствовать, что то, что их пугает, на самом деле не страшно. Я тоже иногда порываюсь что-нибудь подобное посоветовать, да и сам сталкивался с необходимостью проводить публичные выступления и посещать не самые приятные для меня мероприятия. Вот Мурад Султанов считает такую тактику не самой удачной, и я с ним согласен. Сначала нужно изменить своё отношение к реакции окружающих. Подробности внутри.




Я не со всем там сказанным согласен. Например, мне не понравился термин “низкая самооценка”, потому что считаю, что исправлять нужно только самооценку неадекватную. Но из чужой песни слов не выкинешь.

----------


## June

Интересное видео о некоторых механизмах мышления:

----------


## June

Сегодня youtube по какой-то неведомой мне причине подсунул видео про ОКР. Не знаю, насколько там всё соответствует действительности, но фраза "это одно из худших, что вы можете сказать человеку, страдающему ОКР" порадовала, потому что она очень соответствует моему пониманию этой болячки.

----------


## June

История одной песни. Она вызвала у меня глубокие эмоции, что редко бывает в последнее время. В детстве, в процессе обучения игре на пианино, преподаватели говорили, что у меня идеальный слух. Наверное, потому, что я мог без труда перечислить ноты, из которых состоит любая услышанная мелодия, а другим это давалось с трудом и не всегда. И даже сейчас, когда постаревшая Консуэло Веласкес исполняет свою песню, я понимаю, что она промахнулась мимо ми бемоль, если хотела начать с до, потом мимо ля бемоль… Тем не менее, возможно, из-за сочетания пауз и силы нажатия на клавиши, создаётся ощущение, что это хоть и потрёпанный временем, подвергнутый искажениям, но оригинал. Макаревич бы, наверное, сказал, ощущается прикосновение Бога. А в исполнении других музыкантов я слышу безупречную, без единой ошибки, но, увы, подделку.

----------


## June

Кевин Спейси (не знаю, кто такой) записал рождественское обращение. Вроде, соответствует тематике форума. Далее чей-то перевод:

В этом году много людей поделились со мной своими трудностями. Я был способен понять их из-за собственных проблем. И хотя для меня было большой честью предложить им поддержку, я должен сказать честно, это было выше моих сил и больше меня. Потому что, как это ни прискорбно, по рассказам многих людей, их дела стали так плохи, что они попытались покончить с собой. И для меня этого достаточно, чтобы в этом году избрать иной подход, признать их боль и сказать всем, кто борется с этой идеей или раздумывает над ней: «Пожалуйста, не делайте этот шаг».

Если вы больше не можете находиться там, где вы находитесь, если вы страдаете, если вам нужна помощь, если вы чувствуете вину или стыд, если вы боретесь со своей личностью, если вас прижали к стенке или если вы чувствуете, что не можете найти для себя путь… Какой бы ни была ваша ситуация, я обещаю, путь есть. И в Рождество, да и в любое другое время, существуют люди, которые могут понять и помочь, даже если вы этого не чувствуете. Вы не одиноки.

Я хочу пожелать вам счастливого Рождества, прекрасного 2021 года и сказать всем, кто страдает: «Станет лучше. Определенно станет лучше». Счастливых праздников.

----------


## June

Немного о новых "ценностях".

----------


## Nabat

Ну надо же. И 40 лет не прошло с того момента как в Америке похерили образование, а уже социальный ролик появился. 
Его должны были сделать эстонцы, не надо забирать у них хлеб.

----------


## Ваня :)

Невероятно. КАК???? Как формируется твоя реальность???? 8) На основе чего ты утверждаешь, что "И 40 лет не прошло с того момента как в Америке похерили образование..."? Это троллинг? ) Три мировых рейтинга, репутация которых не вызывает сомнений, показывают, что университетское образование США является самым лучшим в мире. ) Но это, конечно, не РИА Новости. )

Уж обьясню, че я к тебе пристал? Мало ли любителей виртуальной реальности? Но тут половина форумчанок считают (или считали) тебя лапочкой. Вот кое-кто говорил, что у тебя и Reita текст хорошо структурирован, или как-то так? С другой стороны, конечно, нужно брать во внимание, что это за форумчанки.

Ты что-то, как скажешь, голова взрывается. И оно то ладно. Но потом кто-то говорит: "У него текст хорошо структурирован". )

А вообще, хрень ты напечатал в комментарии к записи Moon. Из-за чего она удалила свои записи. Это тупо, Nabat.  :Frown: 

-----

Баян. Короткометражка 14-летней давности или больше, но может кто не видел.

----------


## Morpho

> Но тут половина форумчанок считают (или считали) тебя лапочкой.


 По ходу, Ванечка снова кого-то ревнует)
Ну если по внешним данным рассматривать, то он реально ничёшный. Многие ему определённо проигрывают. Ну, это так, ничего личного, просто оценка.

----------


## Morpho

Забыла про текст сказать. И текст тоже у него хорошо структурирован, с этим полностью согласна.  Да... и не забывай брать во внимание, что за форумчанки об этом пишут)

----------


## Nabat

Пустое все это. Какие-то культяпки животных доминантностей. Кто-то кому-то чего-то...

----------


## June

Ролик, на мой взгляд, вообще не об образовании, а о забавно разрушающей мышление системе ценностей, которая прослеживается (правильнее, наверное, сказать - кричит изо всех возможных сил) во всех героях, кроме одного.

Ваня, интересно твоё мнение. Как так получилось, что самые высокие рейтинги у американского образования, а гипотезу Пуанкаре доказал выпускник ленинградской математической школы с русской фамилией Перельман?

----------


## Ваня :)

Блин! Из-за этого ОКР уже третий раз пишу сообщение.  :Mad: 

Короч. Я так думаю, что этот тип или гений с очень большими странностями и необычными ценностями, или гений-псих. Я так понимаю, что для доказания математической гипотезы (я правильно выразился?) не нужна материально техническая база. А вот тем, кто не совсем гении и занимаются исследованиями, например в сфере метеорологии, для работы эта самая материально-техническая база и разного рода поддержка нужны.

Методология рейтингов подвергается критике, но она основывается на научных исследованиях, изобретениях, патентах, спросе на рынке труда (хотя, кажется, это из другого рейтинга) и т.д.

Но для несогласных есть другой рейтинг, где США относительно очень низко находятся. Рейтинг системы среднего образования. (2015) Там они на 28 месте. Россия на 34. Украина на 38 (как по мне, очень оптимистично, хотя я не знаю, сколько стран измерялись). А впереди планеты всей корейцы, сингапурцы, гонконгцы (кажется).

----------


## June

Мне кажется, главная изюминка Перельмана – его уникальная честность. И это тот ингредиент, которого не хватило другим, пытавшимся решить задачу тысячелетия. Можно, наверное, смело назвать его психом, потому что психическими нормами в современном мире являются хотя бы умеренная лживость и конформизм. Именно эту мысль и пытались (безуспешно) донести бабульке из ролика, спрашивавшей What about academic integrity?

Да и советская математическая школа была одной из лучших в мире, только на честности далеко не уедешь.

----------


## culexus

Перельмана легко и просто понять - зачем ему деньги? Он не умеет ими пользоваться - ему достаточно тех средств, что ему поступают, достаточно - в полном смысле. Нет ни малейшей нужды брать что-либо ненужное - оно создает определенные обязательства, даже если говорить о том, что он мог бы эти деньги кому-нибудь "подарить" - в нашем мире уже и этого просто сделать не получиться, тем более - миллион баксов или сколько там ему причиталось? Заколебешься с налогами и прочей бюрократической хренотенью. Григорий живет математикой - я более чем уверен, что он засыпает и просыпается с мыслями о математических концепциях и прочем таком, в некотором роде он, вероятно, десоциализирован - но это не такая уж и редкость для увлеченных людей и не так уж это и страшно - главное, чтобы хватало средств и умения поддерживать минимальный быт, коими Перельман таки обеспечен. Таких людей как Перельман государству следует самому содержать и заботиться о них - много они не просят, а пользу могут принести гигантскую.

Плюс к этому, Гриша, похоже, идеалист, и ему не нравятся даже намеки на подковерную возню, которая конечно же есть и в научной среде - и воровство идей, и подставы и прочая, и прочая, поэтому ему тупо даже западло брать деньги из рук тех людей, которые не только ничего не делают, чтобы этого не допускать или не замечают - они еще и считают это "нормальным" и "правильным" - это ж так называемая конкуренция, где все средства хороши!

Так что Перельман не какой-то вымученный жест совершил своим отказом от денежного приза, нет, это была всего лишь его естественная реакция.

----------


## June

> Перельмана легко и просто понять - зачем ему деньги?


 И трудно понять, что эта история не про деньги.

----------


## June

Вот Ройзман говорит, что по его статистике из 100 героиновых наркоманов все 100 начинали с марихуаны. Интересно будет посмотреть на опыт стран, в которых её сейчас легализуют в медицинских целях. В этой целевой аудитории 40 парней из 100 ВИЧ инфицированы, а из девчонок инфицированы почти 100%.

----------


## Ваня :)

Так можно сказать, что все героиновые наркоманы начинали с алкоголя. Зачем-то дядька нагло манипулирует (я видео не смотрел).

Медицинский канабис, как я понимаю, - не в форме сигареты. А препараты, в составе которых есть производная какая-то из марихуаны.

В Канаде разрешен рекреационный каннабис. Интиресно узнать статистику героиновых наркоманов в Канаде и Украине\России.

Лично я не понимаю эффект канабиса, так же, как не понимаю tiktok. ) Но если побываю в Канаде, попробую канадский. )

Другое дело - грибы. Но из моих знакомых (в том числе и меня с ними) никто не впал в зависимость, потому что многие попали в негативный трип. После чего говорили, что больше никогда...  :Smile: 

А вообще видя опьянение от марихуаны и от алкоголя я бы без сомнения выбрал тех, кто курит. Они хоть не агрессивные. Но у нас выбирают другое. Почему, интиресно?

----------


## Ваня :)

Судя, по этой табличке, дядька очень наглый манипулятор. Но можно поискать подтверждение или опровержение. Потому что табличка без ссылки.

Да и 100% ВИЧ-инфицированных тоже подозрительно.

----------


## June

> А вообще видя опьянение от марихуаны и от алкоголя я бы без сомнения выбрал тех, кто курит.


 Я бы не выбрал ни то, ни другое. Да я и не выбрал ни то, ни другое, хотя давно уже покойный друг предлагал покурить. А оправдание употребления наркотиков я бы назвал одной из самых бессовестных манипуляций.

----------


## Ваня :)

> А оправдание употребления наркотиков я бы назвал одной из самых бессовестных манипуляций.


 Я так понимаю, дядька не против водки? Просто я его не знаю.

Не, не без сомнения. Я вообще только что вспомнил очень нелицеприятные картины после курения травы. Поэтому выбрал бы траву с сомнениями.

А еще разные социальные слои ее курят по разному.

Короче. И то, и то надо умеренно как-то. Если уж без чего-то этакого никак.

Надо полететь посмотреть, что там в Канаде.

June. Будь straight-edge! )

----------


## June

> Я так понимаю, дядька не против водки? Просто я его не знаю.


 Да, в этом интервью он говорил, что выпивал с кем-то. Но вообще он за ЗОЖ. Я его знаю, не лично, но он довольно известный человек.

----------


## Ваня :)

Мне не нравится та табличка, которую я выставил, из-за последней строчки. Там с процентами или что-то напутано, или я не могу понять, как их читать. В частности, процентное соотношение по миру в последней строчке. Так же там указано, что в мире 6 750 млн. населения. То есть - это старая информация. Хотя, я нашел ее в посте за 2020 год. И не указан источник.

Короче, лажовая табличка. А ниче наглядного из какого-то достоверного источника найти не могу.  :Frown:  Только из англоязычной Википедии, которая ссылается на World Drug Report, можно понять, что в Канаде высокий уровень употребления марихуаны, но сравнительно низкий героина, а в Украине и России - наоборот.

----------


## June

> Надо полететь посмотреть, что там в Канаде.


 Можно и новости почитать. Вот, например:

ВАНКУВЕР, КАНАДА, 24 июня 2020, 17:32 — REGNUM Героин и кокаин раздавать бесплатно наркозависимым предложили активисты движения «Фронт освобождения потребителей наркотиков» (DULF) в канадском Ванкувере. Об этом 24 июня сообщает издание DH News Vancouver.

ОТТАВА, 28 июня 2020, 21:46 — REGNUM Представители медицинского сообщества Канады выразили мнение, что меры, введённые правительством для борьбы с пандемией новой коронавирусной инфекции, привели к резкому скачку смертей от передозировки наркотиками. Об этом 28 июня сообщает Medicalxpress.

Ключевым моментом в росте числа летальных исходов послужило введенное в марте правительством Канады ежемесячное чрезвычайное пособие в размере 2000 канадских долларов ($1500) каждому, кто оказался без работы во время пандемии. Эксперты высказывают мнение о том, что за счет действия этой меры множество наркозависимых лиц получили «лёгкие» деньги, которые незамедлительно потратили на наркотики. При этом если раньше они могли принять дозу в специализированном месте под наблюдением врачей, то сейчас такие учреждения из-за пандемии коронавируса закрыты.

----------


## Ваня :)

Посмотрел я два видосика...

Хотелось бы откомментировать, но не знаю как, чтобы не спойлерить...

В общем они, наверное могли бы быть интиресны психам и этим интересующимся (типа Джуна и кулексуса).

Первый - психологи определяют, у кого была попытка суицида...

Самое интиресное, что мне показалось, что в комментариях героя/героиню... говорят о них, какие он/она милый/милая и красивый/красивая. Хотя, мне вообще так не кажется... Думаю, мож мне принять участие в таком видео. Чтобы обо мне такое говорили. Пишут, что дружить с героем/героиней хотели бы. Но... По правилам, нельзя задавать "прямые вопросы". Блин... После любого моего ответа на любой их "не прямой" вопрос стало бы ясно, что суицидник - это я (хотя у меня и не было ни одной попытки).




Второе видео. Участники определяют, у кого есть психические заболевания...

Я не угадал никого... 8/

Только пересматривая второй раз, мне казалось, что я понимал ошибки своего мышления. Хотя, мне много есть чего сказать насчет этого видео...

----------


## June

Интересная история, только последние 20 секунд показались мне странными и заставили задуматься. История про медведя или волка-людоеда. Охотник, идущий в лес убивать мирно живущих там зайчиков или вальдшнепов - молодец. Зверь, убивающий человека, заслуживает немедленного уничтожения. Вот эталон справедливости, на который автор ролика предлагает равняться. Неудачная, на мой взгляд, концовка.

----------


## June

Веллер отличный ролик записал. Думаю, хорошо, что его на Эхо больше не зовут. Не стоит ему пачкаться об это заведение.

----------


## Dementiy

> Веллер отличный ролик записал.


 Раньше он мне нравился...
А сейчас думаю: "Какой же он пустозвон и балабол!" 
Выключил на второй минуте. Противно...

----------


## June

> Какой же он пустозвон и балабол!


 Какие же фразы послужили причиной столь глубокого разочарования?

----------


## Ваня :)

А что не так с Эхом Москвы????

Вопрос без подвоха. ) Я совсем не знаком с либеральными СМИ России. Только с большими СМИ (теле- и интернет). Эхо Москвы - это единственное(!) место, где я встречал адекватные новости о событиях в Украине. То есть, новости в формате новостей. ) Правда, там были тоже проблемы с балансом. Причем, в разных случаях в разные стороны. Так что, вероятно это от лени, а не от злого умысла. ) Но много об этой организации не знаю. К тому же, бывает, что когда узнаю больше о чем-то, у меня меняется мнение об этом. И я уже говорил, например, что не понимаю, почему они так часто приглашают Гордона поговорить об Украине? Кого он представляет? Как не Гордон, так на Эхо Москвы... И "журналист" он специфический, хоть и популярный...

Так что не так с Эхом Москвы???? И кого в России слушать можно????

----------


## June

> Я совсем не знаком с либеральными СМИ России.


 Я тоже. Я не считаю эту радиостанцию либеральным СМИ. По-моему, они занимаются канализацией протеста. Работают громоотводом, задача которого состоит в привлечении молнии и направлении её энергии в землю по безопасному для близлежащих строений маршруту. Эхо Москвы, прикидываясь оппозиционным СМИ, привлекает внимание оппозиционно настроенных умов и направляет их энергию в направлении, безопасном для существующей власти. Попутно объясняя, что с ними будет, если попытаются протестовать. “If you can't beat it, lead it”. “Не можешь победить – возглавь”. Вот они и возглавляют. Не то, чтобы я был против такого подхода. В случае религии, скорее, за. Если государство не смогло дать человеку хорошего образования и его мозг так устроен, что он обязательно вляпается в какую-нибудь религию, так пусть уж вляпается в проверенную и безопасную, контролируемую государством. В случае с существующей властью, похожей на злокачественную опухоль, не давать иммунитету бороться с ней я считаю свинством. Возможно, аналогия с опухолью не совсем верна, всё-таки нынешняя власть решительно отвечает на внешние вызовы. Не хочет закончить, как Саддам или Каддафи, с черенком от лопаты… У раковой опухоли нет подобного функционала. Но то, что происходит внутри страны, больше похоже на онкологию.




> почему они так часто приглашают Гордона


 Не знаю. Возможно, на его аргументацию проще формируется критика. Не знаю.




> И кого в России слушать можно????


 Кого угодно. Важно иметь фундаментальные знания, чтобы понять, лажу человек говорит или не лажу.

----------


## Dementiy

> Какие же фразы послужили причиной столь глубокого разочарования?


 Все, которые он успел сказать за эти 2 минуты, очевидно же.
Дело не в разочаровании. Просто я стал лучше разбираться в людях.

----------


## June

Люблю послушать умнейшего, порядочнейшего украинского доктора Комаровского. Но, вынужден признать: в данном конкретном случае медицина бессильна.

----------


## Ваня :)

А по каким признакам или соображениям Комаровський оказался в категории умнейших и порядочнейших????

Нет, я не утверждаю обратное. Я не слежу за ним. Если честно, он мне не нравится, но я не утверждаю, что он негодяй.  :Smile:  Просто интиресно, как он попал в єту категорию?

Комаровський и Гордон о своей ярой поддержке и агитации за Зе на прошльіх вьіборах:




Сейчас там, вроде, новая компашка собирается на следующие вьіборьі в интиресном составе.  :Smile:  С поддержкой, а может и участием, Комаровского.  :Smile:

----------


## June

На счёт порядочнейшего я, скорее всего, погорячился. Мне не очень нравятся ролики, в которых он рекламирует, к примеру, рыбий жир, потому что я не считаю его оценку в данном контексте объективной. Мне совсем не нравится, когда он защищает пирамидки Го(р)дона. Но на фоне других он выглядит почти идеальным. Видимо, такой фон.

Трудно привести какие-то цитаты, моё мнение основано на интегративной оценке большого количества просмотренных роликов с его участием. Видно, что у человека болит и за страну, и за медицину в стране. Человек озвучивает разумные вещи, например, о неправильности использования антибиотиков при лечении вирусной инфекции. Их стоит использовать только, если выявлено бактериальное заражение и бактерия чувствительна к данному антибиотику. О неправильности веерного отключения света во время эпидемии, когда многие живут за счёт работающих дома кислородных концентраторов. Я часто разделяю его позицию и мне хочется, чтобы таких врачей и просто таких людей было побольше. А людей, рекламирующих пирамидки, было поменьше.

----------


## Ваня :)

Ааа... Ну, теперь вполне понятно... Спасибо за ответ.  :Smile: 

Кстати, забавньій момент заметил... У него очень стереотипное мягкое произношение некоей буквьі.  :Smile:

----------


## June

Ваня, а в ответ на твой ролик могу привести цитату из S.N.A.F.F.




> Они думают, у них все плохо, потому что у власти Рван Контекс. Эх, бедняги вы, бедняги. Совсем наоборот — это Рван Контекс у власти, потому что у вас все плохо. А плохо потому, что так было вчера и позавчера, а после понедельника и вторника всегда бывает среда той же недели. Ну ликвидируете вы своего уркагана (вместе с остатками сытой жизни, ибо революции стоят дорого), и что? Не нравится слово «Контекс», так будет у вас какой-нибудь другой Дран Латекс. Какая разница? Вы-то будете те же самые… И потом, вы не в пустоте живете, а под нами. Обязательно начнется межкультурный диалог. А наши сомелье в таких случаях за словом в карман не лезут. Они туда лезут за стволом.

----------


## Ваня :)

С первой частью почти полностью согласен.  :Smile:  А последние 4 предложения - угроза?  :Smile: 

Раз уж такой диалог пошел, хотелось бьі еще раз попробовать спросить... ) Я не понял почему тьі не ответил в прошльій раз. Насчет того, почему в России НАТО считают агрессивньім блоком? По каким действиям, заявлениям или соображениям, кроме соображений Лаврова. Может я слишком по кулекслвски спросил... У меня есть 2 догадки не ответа. Первая (на єто даю меньше процентов) - не ответил потому же, почему ни на что не отвечает Ремарк - потому что ответить нечего. Вторая догадка - о чем, типа, с єтим лабухом разговаривать, если он очевидньіх вещей не видит? Если второе, то все таки очень бьі хотелось понять и узнать, потому что пока не получается.  :Smile: 

В общем... Почему, по каким признакам, в результате каких действий и/или заявлений НАТО в России считается агрессивньім блоком?

Спасибо за ответ.  :Smile:

----------


## June

"Наши сомелье " - это не ваши любимые восточные соседи. По книге это жители офшара - некоей летающей сущности, расположенной над государством по имени "Уркаина". Фактически элита нации, исповедующая западные ценности, доведённые до логического совершенства, можно сказать до абсурда, что в данном случае примерно одно и то же.

Я не ответил, потому что не увидел твоего желания понять мой ответ. По поводу Украины в Ираке ты написал, что, наверное, что-то пропустил, и не захотел воспользоваться гуглом, потому что, видимо, тебе это не интересно. Либо понял, что это изменит твою картину мира, а ты этого не хочешь. Ваня, если хочешь понять позицию России, почитай о военных конфликтах, в которых участвовали страны НАТО, в том числе и твоя страна пыталась чем-то помочь. Попытайся понять, к чему приводят современные механизмы гарантированного взаимного уничтожения некоторых стран в случае военного конфликта. И что будет, если одна страна потеряет возможность гарантированно уничтожить другую, а та, другая, такой возможности не потеряет. Почитай о карибском кризисе и задайся вопросом: почему, по каким признакам, в результате каких действий американцы посчитали советские ракеты на Кубе угрозой собственной безопасности. Я уверен, ты не глуп и ты сам всё поймёшь, если захочешь.

----------


## Ваня :)

Так хочу ж понять изо всех сил. ) Но в виду исторических и информационньіх особенностей моего случая, мне понять сложно. ) Из-за єтого и спрашивал. Потому что ну никак не получалось. Про карибский кризис еще не читал. Про миссию Украиньі в Ираке, как не гуглил, нахожу только миротворческую миссию. Что они там, в основном, тусили без дела, зарабатьівали меньше всех. Что-то 600 дол. для рядового. Кто-то раз на них напал. И, как часто у нас бьівает, кто-то погиб из-за неосторожного обращения с оружием. Короч, то же что и в Косово. Но в Косово платили больше. И не нашел информацию, говорящую, что Украину, кто-то рискнул взять в военную миссию. Кажется, єто просто запрошено.

Тут один пациент ПНД просит спросить чей Крьім?  :Smile:  Мне и самому интиресно. Ответ на єтот вопрос может много дать понять и разьяснить.  :Smile: 

Насчет возможности гарантированного уничтожения, я бьі почему-то использовал вьіражение возможность еффективной обороньі. Каждая страна должна иметь возможность обороняться. Я так думаю. В России же, почему-то считают, что продажа Украине оборонительного оружия, не говоря уже о наступательном, - єто прям агрессия, красная линия, и с какого-то перепугу, что РФ должна решать, членом какого оборонного блока или союза может или не может бьіть Украина, какой вектор развития она должна вьібрать. Что тьі об єтом думаешь?

О! Короче все в одно сообщение впихну, чтобьі потом по возможности не возвращаться. Больше всего меня расстроили твои слова про внешние вьізовьі. Что, хоть в России и бардак, но на внешние вьізовьі страна отвечает достойно. Что тьі считаешь достойньім ответом на внешние вьізовьі? Критики режима (я имею в виду россиян) отмечают єту фишку, как єффективную. Что, типа, в стране бардак, но как мьі (россияне) зато єтим всем негодяям - европейцам и американцам - показьіваем.... Но когда я думаю про ответ на внешние вьізовьі, мне в голову приходят войньі с соседними странами, дезинформационньіе операции, кибератаки, вмешательство в вьіборьі, транснациональная коррупция. Больше почему-то ничего. Ну, сильньіе достижения в некоторьіх видах спорта. А какие самьіе достойньіе ответьі на внешние вьізовьі тьі отмечаешь/можешь назвать?

----------


## June

> Так хочу ж понять изо всех сил. ) Но в виду исторических и информационньіх особенностей моего случая, мне понять сложно.


 Ваня, значит, тебе нужно приложить больше усилий, чтобы понять. Либо перестать пытаться это понять. Выбор за тобой)

----------


## June

Отличное интервью с умным человеком. Про Перельмана, порядочность, математическое сообщество, ложь и воровство. Про ответственность и недостатки свободы выбора. Про потерю доверия и один из механизмов, приводящих к нежеланию контактировать с человечеством. Нужно ли учить всех всему.
Немного выбешивает ведущий со своей рекламой. Свеча плохой подарок, потому что она недолговечна. А столь же недолговечное бухло - подарок хороший. Научиться бы вырезать подобное до просмотра.

----------


## June

У местных психов очередная истерика. Не понял, с чего это вдруг, астрономическая весна начнётся через неделю, ну да бог с ними. Хотел запостить ролик Савельева, но после долгих размышлений так и не смог сформулировать своего к нему отношения. Разве что взглянул на одну статью, прочитанную годы назад, под другим углом. Вместо Савельева видосик чисто поржать, на похожую тему:

----------


## June

Сегодняшний день был тёплый и солнечный, похожий скорее на мартовский, чем на февральский. Было много разговоров о женщинах. Кто-то писал “женщина случайно добро” и “женщина случайно ангел”, а Василий Шуров выложил ролик о противоположной части спектра женских характеров:

----------


## Артикль

Как крокодилам бензопилой головы отпиливают.
https://youtu.be/Q3b7Ox21cJU

----------


## June

Не глубоко, но актуально.

----------


## June

Посетил SUP прогулку по живописным уголкам Москва-реки. Народу было не так много, как на видео, но тоже неплохо. Иногда стоит потренировать области мозга, отвечающие за равновесие.

----------


## Ваня :)

Ох, уж этот либеральный June'чег...! Пока страна достойно отвечает, он на SUP-прогулках по живописным уголкам Москва-реки времечко проводит... Смотри там, не перевернись от гордости! Ато гарантированная возможность спасать котов 🐈 пропадет!!!!

И какими же странами был представлен международный фестиваль????

Вот Сергей Кожугетович на MCIS-2022 представил дружественные государства, принимающие участия в международной конференции...




Достойно...

Хотя, чо я стараюсь???? June'чег меня не читает с тех пор, как я начал обзываться... Подданный метрополии не отвечает на вопросы всякого колониального сброда... )

tempo. А тебе стоит задуматься над посещением дружественных стран! Судя по их участию в конференции, их руководство, по крайней мере, в большинстве своем, не мене адекватное, чем в Беларуси! )

----------


## June

Я никогда не был ни в США вообще, ни в Филадельфии в частности. Наверное, никогда там и не побываю. Хорошо, что есть интернет, а в нём youtube, позволяющий прикоснуться к прекрасному издалека.

----------


## Morpho

Я знаю, что в каждой избушке свои погремушки, я конкретно про Россию говорю, убирайте свои активы из этой страны, если они у вас есть.

----------

